# Ouvrir un port spécifique



## Wawal (23 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,en voulant ouvrir un petit serveur pour un jeu sur ma machine,j'ai lu qu'il fallait que j'ouvre le port 25565.Mais en recherchant sur internet,aucune solutions n'étaient suffisamment claire pour moi.
Je tourne sous Snow Leopard,quelqu'un s'aurait-il m'aider?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2011)

Vous autorisez l'application dans le coupe-feu d'OS X (Préférences Système>Sécurité>Coupe-feu>Avancé).

Voilà pour OS X. Maintenant, si vous opérez derrière un routeur de type "box", il faut vous tourner vers sa documentation technique ou vous devrez nous en dire plus.


----------



## Wawal (23 Janvier 2011)

Effectivement,il faut configurer ma box,mais un dernier obstacle se dresse T_T.Pour ouvrir le port,je dois entrer mon adresse ip,mais le champ commence par "192.168.1.***",et mon adresse ne commence pas par cela.Comment puis-je trouver la bonne adresse dans ce cas?


----------

